# Visit Ireland/Irish Ferries NEC Show Offer.



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Let me start by saying I have no idea of the worth of this offer compared to usual prices - except that I understand that crossing the Irish Sea is NOT cheap.

I had a long chat with the people on the stand and they assured me that it was possible to just book the crossing with Irish Ferries and then use the campsites (or not) as you wish and didn't see any reason why motorhomers shouldn't just turn up and ask if a pitch was available at the offer price. The idea of the offer is to try and fill empty off season pitches after all. 

As they said it doesn't cover peak season, so space etc. at sites is unlikely to be a problem and if it should be, the likelihood is that many site operators would manage to "find a space" for a motorhome even when they would struggle to accommodate a tugger. 

They also suggested that most sites would be willing to "ring ahead" to another site for anyone who didn't want to risk just turning up and trying to get a pitch.

Here is the flyer setting out the offer and what you MUST do to benefit from it, that includes taking a copy with you if you go.

But don't take their (or my) word for it - check what the normal price is and if this is better use it if you wish.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That seems a fair deal for me. will consider at that price.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> That seems a fair deal for me. will consider at that price.cabby


I did a quick check just after posting it for outbound travel Holyhead - Dublin on April 28th returning Rosslare - Pembroke on May 8th and the fare was exactly £100 more at £298.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

We booked to go out 17th April and return 28th April , as advertised paid £99.00 eachway


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> We booked to go out 17th April and return 28th April , as advertised paid £99.00 eachway


Did you happen to check the fare without the offer by any chance?

PS Don't forget to print the flyer and take it with you to be sure of getting the special rate at campsites.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking at the same crossing dates and times it would cost £100 more than we have paid


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

During the periods covered by the offer camp-sites can be expected to be quite empty so pre-booking should not be necessary.

Also remember that that here in Ireland there are now quite a few official motorhome parking areas (Aires), both private and municipal. Also a lot of pubs/restaurants will also be delighted to allow you park overnight, particularly if you are sampling their products


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Looking at the same crossing dates and times it would cost £100 more than we have paid


Same as the sample dates I checked then. :wink:


----------

